
Rd: A port of mozilla/rr to the Rust programming language - sidkshatriya
https://github.com/sidkshatriya/me/blob/master/001-rd-intro.md
======
sidkshatriya
mozilla/rr [1] is an excellent and powerful record/replay debugger written in
C/C++.

Over the last few months I've been working on porting rr to the Rust
programming language. The port is still in-progress but many things work
already.

Why is it is a good idea to port rr to Rust ? I've written a blog post about
this at [2].

The project is called "The Record and Debug tool" or "rd" for short. The repo
is available on GitHub [3].

Please give me your feedback and comments! Contributions to `rd` are welcome!

[1] [https://github.com/mozilla/rr](https://github.com/mozilla/rr)

[2] [https://github.com/sidkshatriya/me/blob/master/001-rd-
intro....](https://github.com/sidkshatriya/me/blob/master/001-rd-intro.md)

[3] [https://github.com/sidkshatriya/rd](https://github.com/sidkshatriya/rd)

